# disbudding emergency!!



## andiplus5 (Mar 9, 2008)

I disbudded 6 kids yesterday. It was my first time and all are doing well. Except one. Her little horn buds are oozing thick pus and she is listless. She didn't even make a noise when I took her from her mom and into the house. Usually when I pick up any of them and walk to the house they call to momma the whole way, including this one. My question is what should I do? How do I know if she's really even sick or infected? Thanks in advance,
Andi in OK


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

First off take a deep breath.

Can you get a picture of where you burned? What kind of disbudder did you use? How long did you burn for? What color is the pus? Does it smell?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, I'm sure someone else will chime in here. But, once before with this subject they were telling the person to call the vet! She may have some swelling in her brain (I think), anyway, if it were me I would call the vet ASAP! Hope someone else reads this soon, they can give more help then I can...Good Luck, I'll pray for your baby. Di


----------



## jBlaze (Oct 9, 2007)

Take her temperature and call the vet, sorry I can't help more. Hope she's better soon.


----------



## andiplus5 (Mar 9, 2008)

swelling in the brain? I just called the vet. they said i knew more about goats than they did. if I want to take her in, I can in the morning, but other than that they didn't know what to tell me. The vet is calling back after hours because he's swamped right now. What's this about swelling in the brain??
Andi


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Are there any other vets you can call?

Also when you disbudded did you give any shots?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Swelling in the brain is caused by too much heat. She needs a shot of Dexamethasone (i think that is what it is called) ASAP, to reduce swelling.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

what color is the puss? 

You can give her some asprin (childrens - 81mg) to help with any pain.

I assume she isn't eating if she is that listless. Make sure she stays hydrated even if you have to syringe feed her every couple hours.

I believe (but check with the vet and others) Banamine (sp?) will help with any swelling that might have accured. When disbudding if you hold the iron on to long there is always that chance you will cause swelling. If it doesn't go down fast enough it can cause permenant damage.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

If Banamine is easier then just do that. I'll pray for her recovery!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh Thank God. I've been so worried about this baby, I knew more experienced help would be on here before long. 

How's she doing? Did you find a livestock Vet? I hope she's just a little tramatized and will be up and playing soon. One of mine did that. I think he was pouting. 

:grouphug: Di


----------



## andiplus5 (Mar 9, 2008)

Ok, when I decided not to wait for the doc to call me back, I took Katara (that's her name) to the feed store. The man that owns the feed store is a friend of mine and he has a huge dairy goat herd. I got my buck from him. While I was in there several other goat farmers were there and we all got to talking about what was best for her. She just has an infected burn area where the horn bud was. The iron slipped when she bolted while I was burning. It knocked the horn bud off and the middle area became infected. We put some gloopy antibiotic cream on it and she got a half an aspirin per orders from another goat lady. lol In my opinion going to the feed store is better than going to the vet's! Anyway, Katara went back to mom when we got home and first thing she did was eat! She is up and around now and eating good. Hopefully, by tomorrow she will be fine. If not I have a standing appt. at the vet's. All I have to do is call and tell them I'm on my way. (I'm good friends with the receptionist there too). Big county, small town attitude. Love it here! thanks everybody for caring and praying and for your advice!
Andi


----------



## jBlaze (Oct 9, 2007)

I want a feed store like that!!!!
Here, they aren't real sure what a goat is, lol. 
Glad you have it in hand.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats awesome Andi. Great advise, glad you were able to get some people to look at her and give their expertise. 

Just as a point of reference, the reason I asked about the color of the puss is because I was thinking a possible infection, but brain swelling being a possibility was priority. 

SO GLAD that she is eating


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Good news! I love good news! Just in case you guys haven't noticed yet, I may have a tendency to over-react. I blame it on the fact that I had 3 sons (it's always an emergency room crisis with boys).

I need a feed store like that one!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

That is great!!! :stars:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

DI, I totally agree with you. :lol: Boys odr girls, I was always running to the ER for something. 

Andi, how is she doing today? It sounds like you have some wonderful feed store people. Glad they were there for you.


----------



## andiplus5 (Mar 9, 2008)

She is doing great today! Like she was never sick. She's running and jumping with the best of them out there.  
Andi


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Good to hear! :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats what we love to hear. Thats awesome that you were able to get the help you needed. Thats why I love animal people


----------

